# Tintype/ferrotype



## KMac (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,  I would like to try making some tintype or ferrotype images but dont really know where to start.  Have any of you tried it before?  If yes, I would really appreciate if you could offer any advise.   Can Liquid Light be used on the metal sheets or is there specific chemistry for the emulsion?

Thanks in advance, 
Kevin


----------



## Chronicle (Jun 28, 2007)

Go here http://www.collodion.com/forum/default.asp well sorry but it appears there is a problem on this board and they are not taking new members.  I would try searching google for wet plate process to find the recipes.


----------



## quinn (Jun 29, 2007)

Chronicle said:


> Go here http://www.collodion.com/forum/default.asp well sorry but it appears there is a problem on this board and they are not taking new members. I would try searching google for wet plate process to find the recipes.


 
I've limited access because of forum spammers. I need to update the forum software but haven't yet. 

If you want access, send me your name and email address. 

Regards,
Quinn


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Quinn - would love to see you update your forum so it's easy for others to join. I took a look and it's obviously an active and informative site. I'd love to be able to point folks from it from here as a resource. 

I wish you continued good luck with it.


----------



## quinn (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Terri. I opened it up today so people can read the posts and get access to the info - let's see how that works. Thanks again for the support.

Quinn
www.studioQ.com

www.wetplate.com/forum


----------



## terri (Jun 30, 2007)

Absolutely!  This is a process I've not tried personally, though I love the look. I really enjoy reading about it and seeing others' work. 

Some lovely stuff there. Keep up the good work!


----------

